# Boxing



## Steve86 (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone,

Does anyone know a gym in Dubai where I can get some boxing lessons...or does anyone on the forum box? I used to do a little bit in the UK but it would be good to carry on with it and hopefully get better???

Steve


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Steve86 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know a gym in Dubai where I can get some boxing lessons...or does anyone on the forum box? I used to do a little bit in the UK but it would be good to carry on with it and hopefully get better???
> 
> Steve


Try this url
Dubai Fight Academy | Muaythai Promoter in United Arab Emirates


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

You can try Top Sports in Al Quoz near Mall of the Emirates. Phone number is 04 340 7688. They train Boxing and Kickboxing in the evenings everyday except Friday. Good group of people there.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

motojet said:


> You can try Top Sports in Al Quoz near Mall of the Emirates. Phone number is 04 340 7688. They train Boxing and Kickboxing in the evenings everyday except Friday. Good group of people there.


I've been looking for a boxing club for quite some time...

This was very helpful, thanks!

I called them and you can join their gym for AED 350 / month and that gives you free access to both Kickboxing and Boxing classes...

Otherwise you pay AED 70 per class...

Boxing classes are from 6-7pm and then 7-8pm every night bar Friday as has already been pointed out and Kickboxing is on only for three nights (can't remember the nights)...

But I asked her whether they organised fights and she didn't know so looks like I will have to pop down at some point.... the good thing is that it isn't far from where I stay!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I called them and you can join their gym for AED 350 / month and that gives you free access to both Kickboxing and Boxing classes...

Otherwise you pay AED 70 per class...


Every few months they have a special, last time it was 6 months for 1200 AED or a year for 2000 AED.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

What about for people who would like to train but dont want to actually fight?


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

They close at 9.30pm which is no good!


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

Steve86 said:


> Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know a gym in Dubai where I can get some boxing lessons...or does anyone on the forum box? I used to do a little bit in the UK but it would be good to carry on with it and hopefully get better???
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
I am not sure where you live, but there are regular boxing classes at Coleseum (gym) in Karama. The place is quite popular with white-collar boxers. I am looking at taking up some lessons there myself. Cheers.


----------

